# Scotland, England, France... and beyond?



## jiwawa

... probably not beyond, with the price of fuel.

I was just doing last-minute packing today when I thought I'd just interrogate the tracker to make sure all is well (not a bad idea if, like me, you occasionally forget how to return to where you left the MH!)

So I called the number (it's just a cheap mobile thingy that works (well) with a SIM. No response; it should send me a text with its location.

I'd had some electrical work done last week so was on to the Fiat Professional dealership that did the work... Could I come over tomorrow morning? Nope, I'm on the ferry, can I come now? So here I am.

Thank goodness I was well ahead with my preparations!


----------



## GMJ

Don't forget Wales Jean


----------



## jiwawa

Not this trip Graham!

Tho it was our first ever trip, back in 2007, in a hired motorhome. It was a catalogue of disasters but it gave us an insight into what motorhoming was about n we were hooked! In particular, it let my husband (who suffered from ME and an inability to contemplate travel outside of Ireland) see that he could get back to France in one of these jalopies with a made-up bed in the back. 

Now on the Belfast-Cairnryan ferry which is pretty full - think we might have picked up some traffic from P&O boats that have been grounded. I'd a wonderful smile from the check-in girl saying 'Everything is on time'. We sailed half an hour late!

It was beautiful sunshine, and warm, coming down the Lough - now gone grey, cold and a bit roll-ey!


----------



## Penquin

GMJ said:


> Don't forget Wales Jean


Or Ireland and Italy for a Grand Slam of all Six Nations…. 🏉


----------



## jiwawa

Yesterday the traffic n roadworks from Cairnryan to Bishopton were horrendous tho that may just be normal for this neck of the woods. Spent the night on the parking area for Bishopton train station, in sight of my BIL's apartment. It was great to catch up after more than 2yrs. Their daughter knocked the door this morning for a natter.

Drove over to a park4night aire near Musselburgh (horrendous traffic again!) This place is just off the A1 but it seems quite quiet. It's a field next to their cottage with a Sitooterie (cludgie!), a little wooden hut with seating and info, a black waste disposal (but for green waste only!) and a lovely view. Gillian n Stuart are lovely and very helpful (he put boards under my wheels as someone had sunk previously!

Most importantly, it's within 30mins walk of my sister. I arrived unannounced (she didn't even know I was contemplating a trip) as she hasn't been well and I didn't want her worrying about whether she'd be up to it. I didn't overstay n she messaged me later to say she felt she was still grinning from ear to ear so I think it was good for her - certainly good for me!

And on the way I picked up the Bestex 300w inverter I'd ordered on Barry n Kev's recommendation, so all good.

Except I heard my stop in Newcastle next week has covid.... They're my age (old school friends) but other than that I don't think particularly vulnerable so hopefully it'll not hit them too hard. Apparently the infection rate among 75+ is rising rapidly for the 1st time since lockdown.

Pics in wrong order. The Sitooterie and Bishopton rail car park.


----------



## Glandwr

I've always loved the Scots' sitooteries:smile2:


----------



## GMJ

jiwawa said:


> Not this trip Graham!


I thought the "and beyond" part of the title may cover Wales :grin2:

Have a great trip:smile2:


----------



## jiwawa

Met up with a school friend for 3hrs of non-stop craic then lunch back at the MH watched very closely by the owners Jug (Jack Russell x pug) who obviously is not used to someone who doesn't feed other people's dogs!

Their other Sitooterie is a lovely cosy shed which will be a great asset when they have meets as they have had from time to time.

More coffee n craic with my sister and dinner with niece n partner before being completely spoiled and given a lift home.


----------



## jiwawa

2 days of meeting up with family and now in Bridge of Allen with more! We went a 'wee' walk up round a local Loch n down into the grounds of Stirling University before a meal in the local Arms. Just a small matter of 19,000 steps so far - haven't done that in a while! Tomorrow we'll walk to Stirling Castle (she assures me it's just an hour/hour 10). I'll either be fit or dead hahaha!

My heating had tripped off last night, and again thro the night (I have it set for 8° background heat and knew as soon as I threw back the covers this morning that it was much colder (0° outside). The error indicated low gas pressure so, although the 1st bottle wasn't in the red, I changed to 2nd and all seems well so far.


----------



## jiwawa

"I'll either be fit or dead hahaha!" - Well, still living! Despite k(or because of?!) over 22,500 steps the following day! I moved on to Moffat n stayed at the Green Frog which I see on some sites as a very common meetup place for MHs. Just me in the no electricity space n 3 others with hookup. Moffat is a very pleasant wee town for a dander.

Then it was down to Lancaster to visit the castle. I'd read Anya Seton's book Katherine many years ago - think I was a bit in love with her myself! She was mistress (and eventually wife) of John of Gaunt, Duke of Lancaster, who developed the castle. Unfortunately the tour was centred on the castle as prison (as it has been for centuries) but in the town museum I discovered why - John probably spent no more than 9 days in the town!! I think the lass who did the tour may have been autistic, certainly she found it hard to make eye contact. But it did mean that she wasn't at all self-conscious and was very enthusiastic. I also got a preview of the English Touring Opera preparing its Bach's St John Passion and some wandering minstrels in the gardens practising for the evening too.

Last night I stayed at the P&R - but in the area that says buses only cos there's a height barrier on the main one. It's below the level of the M6 and the N and S carriageways run either side so quiet it was not but I slept well!

Down to Boscopol Hall where Charles II hid in the priest's hole and the oak tree. I saw the biggest bumblebee ever in the cowshed and it eventually disappeared down a hole between the cobble floor and the wall.


----------



## 242633

jiwawa said:


> "I'll either be fit or dead hahaha!" - Well, still living! Despite k(or because of?!) over 22,500 steps the following day! I moved on to Moffat n stayed at the Green Frog which I see on some sites as a very common meetup place for MHs. Just me in the no electricity space n 3 others with hookup. Moffat is a very pleasant wee town for a dander.
> 
> Then it was down to Lancaster to visit the castle
> 
> I'd read Anya Seton's book Katherine many years ago - think I was a bit in love with her myself! She was mistress (and eventually wife) of John of Gaunt, Duke of Lancaster, who developed the castle. Unfortunately the tour was centred on the castle as prison (as it has been for centuries) but in the town museum I discovered why - John probably spent no more than 9 days in the town!! I think the lass who did the tour may have been autistic, certainly she found it hard to make eye contact. But it did mean that she wasn't at all self-conscious and was very enthusiastic. I also got a preview of the English Touring Opera preparing its Bach's St John Passion and some wandering minstrels in the gardens practising for the evening too.
> 
> Last night I stayed at the P&R - but in the area that says buses only cos there's a height barrier on the main one. It's below the level of the M6 and the N and S carriageways run either side so quiet it was not but I slept well!
> 
> Down to Boscopol Hall where Charles II hid in the priest's hole and the oak tree. I saw the biggest bumblebee ever in the cowshed and it eventually disappeared down a hole between the cobble floor and the wall.


Jean, we stayed at the Green Frog on 4th March (1st night of our trip to Newhaven). The toilet block was locked because the main water supply is turned off for Winter, but fresh water tap, grey water and black waste working, so we managed Ok. We were also the sole tightwads occupying the non EHU pitches ... 🙄

Steve


----------



## Drew

I had a problem with your photographs Jean, the were out of focus when I tried to rotate them, although they seem OK when I preview them.


----------



## jiwawa

Thanks Drew. I have no idea why it posts some sideways and I've no idea how to fix it.

After Boscopol Hall I went to Birmingham to catch up with friends, then on to the NT property at Croome. This had been requisitioned by the Govt during WWII n became a top secret base for the RAF working on developing radar. Interesting exhibitions, gardens n walks. Hard to find n hard to get away from but maybe that was just me. I followed the satnav till she told me to turn right onto (ostensibly) a slip road to the motorway but there was a sign saying Authorised vehicles only n I reckoned that didn't include me! So after 15mins I found myself back at Croome!

Since then I've been catching up with friends n family in Faringdon, Verwood, Portsmouth n Littlehampton. Now parked in Brighton campsite (yes, a campsite!) for a couple of nights before the ferry. I'd originally thought I'd investigate Newhaven but having looked online I changed that to Brighton! I also thought of going early but couldn't be bothered with all the nonsense about the 90 days in 180. I know I'm OK with the dates booked so I'll just stick with that.

I'm glad I read the email from DFDS properly cos I had to fill in my ID at least 24hrs before sailing. I also discovered I still need to fill in a locator form - so I was able to get it printed with family. Hopefully all else is in place.

It's turned pretty chilly again and we've had the 1st rain of the trip.


----------



## raynipper

So are you heading for France Jean?
We go to UK later in April.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Yes, tomorrow Ray. I'll be travelling home via Cherbourg 8th June so hopefully you'll be home by then for a meetup!


----------



## jiwawa

Having coffee on the pier. It's quite an impressive structure but I'm glad I'm not here on a busy day! They're doing a lot of work along the front. It's quite tired looking.

Last pic - little n large! The far one is a lot bigger than it looks there! And to think I used to worry about the long rear overhang on the TEC!


----------



## raynipper

Old American RV next to you Jean. Must be a nutter like me in it. 
Yes we should be here in June so look forward to seeing you then.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

It's seen better days tho no idea of the age. Haven't seen the occupiers.


----------



## JanHank

Found you and caught up.
I will be with a lot of those big busses in April, May and June.

Your pictures Jean, I have found if I hold the phone uptight the pictures come out sideways, turn the phone sideways to take the pictures and they come out upright.

Example, the first one was taken by accident with the phone upright, the second phone is on the side.


----------



## jiwawa

I'll try to be more conscious of that Jan. Did you like your chairs BTW? 


raynipper said:


> Old American RV next to you Jean. Must be a nutter like me in it.
> 
> Ray.


It was a Time Traveller Cruiser Ray.

On the boat, yippee! Except the lovely lass announced that since it was so very windy we would be forbidden from going on outside decks. Still, it's only 4 hours.


----------



## jiwawa

Nice crossing, in the sunshine, despite being warned that outside decks were out of bounds cos of the wind!

I should have checked the weather cos it's blowing a hooley here in Dieppe n the temperature is 4°, feeling like -2°! And it's wet so haven't been beyond the door. Look at the swell in that 2nd photo - and that's in the harbour! 

Someone close by is being very brave (or foolish) putting up their TV dish. It seems to have got stuck as they've moved the MH with it still up. I even tightened down all my toplights (something I never do) cos I could see them getting ripped off.

Not quite the welcome to France I'd envisaged!


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> Found you and caught up.
> I will be with a lot of those big busses in April, May and June.
> 
> Your pictures Jean, I have found if I hold the phone *uptight* the pictures come out sideways, turn the phone sideways to take the pictures and they come out upright.
> 
> Example, the first one was taken by accident with the phone upright, the second phone is on the side.


There's no need to get uptight about it Jan, it'll work itself out :grin2:


----------



## baldlygo

Enjoy it as it is Jean - the forecast for the weekend is down to -3 here and we are further south.


----------



## jiwawa

I don't mind the cold Paul, it's the driven rain I can't get on with. Is it dry your way?


----------



## baldlygo

St Auvent is 25 minutes west of Limoges and we have had rain on and off today but as I said above the forecast is to be wetter and colder. I thought I would photograph our blossoms today since the weekend frosts may kill them off


----------



## JanHank

baldlygo said:


> St Auvent is 25 minutes west of Limoges and we have had rain on and off today but as I said above the forecast is to be wetter and colder. I thought I would photograph our blossoms today since the weekend frosts may kill them off


There are not many years when as soon as the Magnolia blossoms there isn't a frost to kill them, such a shame because they look so beautiful in blossom.


----------



## jiwawa

Very windy during the night so the MH took a fair battering. Had only the windows on the leeward side on the sneck, all others battened down in case they took off entirely! Discovered some wet under the carpet this morning - wonder was it rain being forced in thro the fridge vents? Hope that's all it was n not a leak.

Certainly need the gloves today! Alarm went off at 8.30 (my normal 7.30 back home.) Haven't worked out how to get round this so if any of you tech wizards 😂 has the answer, let me know! Picked up info from TO n asked where were we at regarding covid passports - did we still have to show them to go places? Absolutely not! she says. I said I'd rather they did but everyone's at a different stage. Tried the aquarium museum but checked first if it was busy... Lots of children in so, next time!

So did this instead - I don't normally drink espresso back home but this is France, it would blow your head off!


----------



## JanHank

Phone must be on it´s side Jean, try taking 2 one upright one on the side, you can always delete one.
Beautiful buildings, called Fachwerk here.


----------



## raynipper

Alarm on what Jean? Phone, clock, motorhome dash?

Ray.


----------



## baldlygo

Got some real snow today and I'm not looking forward to the return to petanque tomorrow after 2 missed years, especially if the temperature is near zero.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> Alarm on what Jean? Phone, clock, motorhome dash?
> 
> Ray.


On the android phone Ray. I use the Alarm Clock Extreme app which I find good for alarms, and aCalendar for reminders but I can't see how to get them to warn me at 7.30 in the day (or whatever time) wherever I am in the world. Not much point in getting me up in the evening when I'm visiting Australia!

It seems such a sensible thing to be looking for, the setting must be there only I haven't found it.


----------



## jiwawa

JanHank said:


> Phone must be on it´s side Jean, try taking 2 one upright one on the side, you can always delete one.
> Beautiful buildings, called Fachwerk here.


You're right about that Jan. Only thing is, sometimes the shot really needs portrait rather than landscape.

What do you use to turn it?


----------



## JanHank

jiwawa said:


> You're right about that Jan. Only thing is, sometimes the shot really needs portrait rather than landscape.
> 
> What do you use to turn it?


I take your picture onto my desktop then slide it into my photos, turn it and return it to here, funny thing is it won´t work on my own photos unless I post them first and do the same thing.

The portrait thing, I can take a Landscape and then crop it to the portrait on my phone, do you have the facility?

Here for instance


----------



## jiwawa

Not that I know of.... And since I almost never have the laptop out I'll just have to rely on someone e fixing. Or just crick your neck hahaha!


----------



## jiwawa

I came on to Saint Nicolas d'Aliermont. They've plenty parking behind the Mairie but there are a lot of trees about. I'm never confident without someone else to check my height as I get close.

Just as I wrote that another MH came in a different entrance n I see there are at least a couple of spaces with no trees. Ah well, I'm fine where I am.

They have a Clock museum - it was big business here. Some beautiful pieces. I'll have a look at the 13th century church tomorrow. They've a market on Sunday but not sure I'll stay on for that. Weather at the moment is a combo of sleet n snow n wind.

One of the owners of the clock factory was well ahead of his time n had electric cars before 1920 - apparently invented them to help the disabled from the war. But I presume battery technology wasn't up to it then.


----------



## GMJ

baldlygo said:


> Got some real snow today and I'm not looking forward to the return to petanque tomorrow after 2 missed years, especially if the temperature is near zero.


The cricket season started here yesterday so it is quite feasible that somewhere we could have one of the rare match delays: "Snow stopped play"


----------



## jiwawa

In fact I did stay a couple of nights in Saint Nicolas. Had a great day today with buying some basics in the very small market, getting a look at the church before the service (it had been closed yesterday) and walking down to the local park for the plant festival. I'm not a gardener but some of the colour was lovely. I got the impression that plants were maybe slightly more expensive than at home. There were also a few alternative stalls including one with honey cake mmmm....

Headed back towards the coast to take in a museum of the people (it was free after visiting the clock museum so, being a Scot....) and it was well worth it. I thoroughly enjoyed seeing the old equipment in agriculture, the home, the school, the workplace. Fascinating! Tho some of it not that old!! I'm just parked up in their carpark and I was the only one apart from the workers. It probably wouldn't do in the height of summer.

And still no coffee..... Is this really France?!?

But I did see beautiful sunshine n blue skies today. Tho it would still skin you.

I think I'm heading for Le Tréport tomorrow - I've seen it on signposts so often but never been.

Signal too poor to upload photos.


----------



## jiwawa

A few photos from St Nicolas and St Martin en Campagne


----------



## JanHank

I’ve got a few of those hand tools in my shed Jean, Hans loved all the old stuff, he would pick them up at car boot sales, now of course nobody wants them.
I noticed the tiny Union Jack on the bonnet.


----------



## raynipper

Mee too Jan. I have tool boxes full of them. They will have to go soon.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

There is still a demand for the older stuff on Ebay, for example.


----------



## raynipper

French e-bay is virtually pointless G and posting heavy tools to UK is out of the question. My only hope is to unload at boot sales but it's hit and miss and very long hard work.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Furry muff Ray


----------



## raynipper

How many ya want?

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

My Dad was a joiner n had all those tools too, some passed on to me. That car was registered in UK but the driver was French. And quite tall; he had to psyche himself up to fold himself into the space. 

From St Martin en Campagne I went to Le Tréport (yes I know, if anyone's tracking my movements I'll be giving them a right headache!) The aire (€10.50 with electricity, water, waste) was on the Mers les Bains side of the port. I spent a lovely couple of days in these small towns. On the 2nd day I braved a restaurant for the 1st time. On the menu was what I understood to be stuffed almonds... Odd I thought, but let's see. It was actually almond-stuffed shellfish. And I'm allergic to shellfish.... Trying to tell the waiter that, it kept coming out in Spanish! Anyway, it was no problem n I got a plate of cold meats for starters. He was confused I think that I was having fish as a main.

Lots of lovely architecture, particularly in Mers les Bains.

The aire is just to the left of that last photo.


----------



## JanHank

I hope this will work next week on the iPad, but they're not enlarging ?


----------



## raynipper

We went here Jean while heading for the tunnel one year with a French group. https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...2896e7dcaea0cfef!8m2!3d50.3309567!4d3.1724721

We stayed two nights at a holiday village near Berck.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

That looks a very interesting place Ray tho I think I'd rather leave it till 3 and a half hours in the company of others doesn't spook me!


----------



## raynipper

Just trying to find the holiday village near the coast there at Berck as it had shalleys and camping spots. I have lots of pics with us all in bright yellow hard hats going 'down' the mine.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> .... Berck.
> 
> Ray.


That'd be about right Ray >


----------



## raynipper

Lotta Bercks here.......................

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Found it at last Jean. It was more like a little village near the sea.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...314ef!5m2!4m1!1i2!8m2!3d50.4162593!4d1.576214

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

I'll certainly keep that in mind for another year Ray. 


raynipper said:


> Lotta Bercks here.......................
> 
> Ray.


The guy in the middle looks thrilled to be going down!!

I spent last night on a farmer's aire outside Picquigny. The TO has very comfy seats, free WiFi and a lovely lass who makes fabulous coffee! Other than that the weather wasn't great for cycling along the towpath. There's a small British war cemetery opposite the aire; so many young lads in April '18.

Today I came as far as Ailly sur Somme (that's a heck of a drive!) and parked alongside the canal - very spacious and a nice view of a couple of massive barges. Went to Samara which is a park illustrating the archeology and living styles from when man 1st colonised the area. Very interesting. And a great walk to boot. A man showed a class of youngsters (and me!) how to make fire - such a different experience from watching it on TV!


----------



## raynipper

Gosh Jean you do find some interesting places on your travels.

Yes the guy in the middle was not happy and his wife complained of claustrophobia as soon as we all 'descended'.
So they let her out a side door as we were still on ground level.! He died next year leaving another widow.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

I took the train in to Amiens this morning. Weather forecast wasn't good and unfortunately it lived up to its prediction. But, hey, I'm from Ireland (Northern) so I'm used to it. Wonderful to see the cathedral looking so pristine. The interior is amazing in its 'lightness', as in lack of bulk and weight - those architects n builders knew what they were doing back then. The floor is a strange arrangement of black n white patterns. I well remember when we visited when the kids were small they were well-entertained by walking round all the mazes while we got to enjoy the architecture.

I also had a general wander round their Little Venice area - there's a lot of water in the Somme valley! They've a free navette which I took thinking I'd see the sights but it wasn't nearly as interesting as the Chartres one.

Had a lovely lunch of filette Normandy (crêpes filled with possibly gizzards n covered in a cheese sauce) with baked potato n salad. And at last, the cider - but not in a boule.


----------



## raynipper

Our local Citroen garage is selling those little cars Jean. Seen a few around so can't be too bad but ugly.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

On it´s side Jean, turn the phone on it´s side. it isn´t working when I try to straighten them for some reason makes the blurred.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> Our local Citroen garage is selling those little cars Jean. Seen a few around so can't be too bad but ugly.
> 
> Ray.


They're definitely ugly! 


JanHank said:


> On it´s side Jean, turn the phone on it´s side. it isn´t working when I try to straighten them for some reason makes the blurred.


Sometimes I forget Jan n sometimes it's not possible.


----------



## xgx

jiwawa said:


> They're definitely ugly!
> 
> Sometimes I forget Jan n sometimes it's not possible.


Work around...
Rt click image, click 'copy'
Open word/open office doc, click paste, right click and rotate ...

OK, you can stop spinning now, I meant rotate the pic ...


----------



## HermanHymer

jiwawa said:


> Y
> 
> Drove over to a park4night aire near Musselburgh (horrendous traffic again!) This place is just off the A1 but it seems quite quiet. It's a field next to their cottage with a Sitooterie (cludgie!), a
> 
> .


Oh dear dont tell me you missed THE ice cream parlour! To die for...


----------



## jiwawa

xgx said:


> Work around...
> Rt click image, click 'copy'
> Open word/open office doc, click paste, right click and rotate ...
> 
> OK, you can stop spinning now, I meant rotate the pic ...


I do appreciate your help xgx (sorry, I probably SHOULD know your name!) but I do it all on my phone... Folk will just have to cock their heads! 


HermanHymer said:


> Oh dear dont tell me you missed THE ice cream parlour! To die for...


Missed this time Viv but I've enjoyed Luca's so many times.... Agree, it's to die for!


----------



## jiwawa

Now in Soissons and the sun is out, I've on my short-sleeved summer top (albeit with a sleeveless thermal 😲 and now a summer fleece. But sitting drinking coffee in the sun with my washing drying beside me - what could be better. And a bit of that lovely honey cake with it 👍It was a lovely drive, the trees are well past having the green blush of spring to come. The fields are vibrant (so they should be after all the rain 😂) with the odd splash of acid yellow that is the rape. Also a few stands of very tall, slim trees with yellow leaves. This site is costing me all of €6.52 tho it would have been c.€10 if I'd taken electricity. Haven't worked out this trip how much the gas costs but it's usually considerably cheaper than the charge for electricity. And yes, I do watch the pennies... that's how I can stay away for so long! What a carry-on I had filling with gas today - 1st had height barriers of 2.2m 😢 - that was Noyon - so on to 2nd choice. Saw the massive gas tank and a stand beside it that I naturally assumed was the fill point. After a fair bit of manoeuvring which involved doing a 180° turn I discovered it was only the air pump for tyres 😂 Then it wouldn't work... Then I had to get out the van to pay at the kiosk cos it was low, for cars, but I couldn't get my door open 😂😂😂 Just as well I'm thick-skinned! Came thro a place called Guny n thought it must be 70 years since I heard the expression "Where's yer goonie?" Miss my Mum, my Granny, Auntie Betty.... 😘


----------



## Drew

JanHank said:


> On it´s side Jean, turn the phone on it´s side. it isn´t working when I try to straighten them for some reason makes the blurred.


I have the same problem with Jeans photographs, when I try to turn them they go out of focus.


----------



## Drew

Testing.

I may have solved the problem???


----------



## jiwawa

The really ugly car certainly looks in focus to me Drew.


----------



## Drew

Drew said:


> I had a problem with your photographs Jean, the were out of focus when I tried to rotate them, although they seem OK when I preview them.


Yes Jean, as previously stated, all were out of focus when I tried to rotate them, hence the reason I gave up as I couldn't enlarge them without them going out of focus. When Jan had the same problem I decided to try a different method.


----------



## JanHank

I don’t want to turn this into a photography thread Jean, but in post 28 I turned your coffee picture and that looks ok so I don’t understand why not now, what have you done different Drew?

The difference in gas and electricity price Jean, years ago in the Harz we used electricity and at the end of the week it came to nearly as much as the camping fee.:frown2:


----------



## jiwawa

I did work out my usage since the previous fill - €1.26/day. So unless someone is offering me EHU for less then I'll not bother thank you! It also means I don't have to deploy or take in the lead in the rain! And since I had my safety bottles fitted a few years ago I don't have to get out n turn off the gas before setting off either - I'm a lazy camper!


----------



## jiwawa

I stayed in Soissons a couple of nights. Lovely staff and a nice campsite with hot, powerful showers. As I was leaving this morning a cat crossed the road - keeping to the crossing all the way! Had to laugh! Was en route to Sézanne cos I liked the sound of it when I saw a sign for Les Fantômes de Landowski n took a detour (also by way of a housing estate 😂) It's an unusual memorial to the dead of WW1 in that the civilian n all the military have their eyes closed as in death. Very emotive n powerful. Arrived in Sézanne n realised I must've like the name last time too 😂😂 However, it's a nice old place n I put on a soup in the slow cooker so I'm staying put! It was a lovely drive over and I'm told by my French neighbour that we're to have a week of sun 👍 It would need to get warmer tho for me to ditch the thermal!


----------



## jiwawa

I came over to Chaource today, and it surely did get warmer! 19° and all the thermals relegated! This is a lovely aire, on grass and the French had their chairs out so.... I'd a dander to a local cheese maker (looking forward to that) and also the local church which has some very interesting sculptures as well as a black-keyed organ (it's ancient and apparently that was normal then; the 'flat keys??' are white). I tried 2 restaurants for outdoor dining... Only possible in 1 if I was a party of 4. He was very offhand so won't get my business for anything else. I was able to buy a gorgeous cheese tart from the bakery n have that with a café from the local hotel. I don't think it would go down well back home bringing your eats from elsewhere but here they're fine about it.

Only 1 pic cos the signal is dire.


----------



## jiwawa

A couple more pics from Chaource.


----------



## jiwawa

Had a great conversation with a neighbour this morning - the NI sticker on the rear is a great ice-breaker. Everyone assumes it's NL but knows it isn't right. What a drive down - ranging from massive patchwork plains with green, brown n yellow fields. The rape is such a dense yellow. I find the view very pleasing. Then through narrow valleys with cattle n some sheep. And hardly any traffic. Crossed the bridge into Semur-en-Auxois, being faced with the massive clock tower - with a wide crack all the way down! Felt a bit vulnerable driving under that! The aire is out of the way a bit but good exercise! The cobbled streets will certainly test how well your van is glued together! My Thelma noisily passed the test but I nearly lost my teeth!! 

This is a place I've never heard of but well worth a visit. The TO has a map of a town walk which lets you appreciate the old architecture of the place. The 4 towers were originally built back in the 1200s.

I had, at last, a menu de jour and it had to include boeuf bourgignon. It was all delicious. 

The aire is out by the sports hall.

I was fascinated by the tiling of that roof - they seemed to be held on by tiny blobs of cement.

In the 5th pic there's that odd notion of covering the crucifix during Holy week - I think it was to spare the onlookers the pain and agony; but it seems exactly the wrong time of the liturgical year to do that.

Pic 7 - I think they need a massive jubilee clip on that! No sign of any working on it n the main road in runs right below it.


----------



## jiwawa

Had a thought while driving as to why there's so much mistletoe - there would have been very few Christmas fairs the last 2yrs n those that did go ahead probably didn't want to encourage kissing! Came over to Beaune. Passed a place called White Bread! Well, Painblanc which sounds so much better! And back in the day it was considered the best of the best, very refined.

Parking is free for 4hrs, €7.90 up to 24hrs. You can stay a week if you want! EHU and water/waste is extra,tho I'm not sure how they can stop you dropping your grey water. It seems black is free.

Beaune has been lovely to wander. I also had lunch in a rather high-end establishment that served beautifully presented food that my husband would have had something to say about 😂 Let's just say the potato would not have been recognised as such! But it WAS delicious!

Apparently it's 21° at nearly 6pm,and it feels like it. Pity you're not allowed chairs out on this aire!


----------



## jiwawa

Some pics of Beaune. 

I'm finding the voda sim isn't so great in the east of France. I'm using the 3 SIM in my other smartphone as a hotspot (seeing as my MiFi refuses to work abroad - OK at home, so I think it must be roaming that's not turned on but I can't get into the admin page.)

Sorry about the laying down!


----------



## dghr272

jiwawa said:


> Had a great conversation with a neighbour this morning - the NI sticker on the rear is a great ice-breaker. Everyone assumes it's NL but knows it isn't right. What a drive down - ranging from massive patchwork plains with green, brown n yellow fields. The rape is such a dense yellow. I find the view very pleasing. Then through narrow valleys with cattle n some sheep. And hardly any traffic. Crossed the bridge into Semur-en-Auxois, being faced with the massive clock tower - with a wide crack all the way down! Felt a bit vulnerable driving under that! The aire is out of the way a bit but good exercise! The cobbled streets will certainly test how well your van is glued together! My Thelma noisily passed the test but I nearly lost my teeth!!
> 
> This is a place I've never heard of but well worth a visit. The TO has a map of a town walk which lets you appreciate the old architecture of the place. The 4 towers were originally built back in the 1200s.
> 
> I had, at last, a menu de jour and it had to include boeuf bourgignon. It was all delicious.
> 
> The aire is out by the sports hall.
> 
> I was fascinated by the tiling of that roof - they seemed to be held on by tiny blobs of cement.
> 
> In the 5th pic there's that odd notion of covering the crucifix during Holy week - I think it was to spare the onlookers the pain and agony; but it seems exactly the wrong time of the liturgical year to do that.
> 
> Pic 7 - I think they need a massive jubilee clip on that! No sign of any working on it n the main road in runs right below it.


The NI sticker reminded me when a Dutch chap was quite insistent that it was Netherlands, what sealed it for him was like him my rear plate was yellow too. We settled it over a tin of Guinness I'd brought with me and my Ian Paisley impression.😆

Terry


----------



## jiwawa

dghr272 said:


> We settled it over a tin of Guinness I'd brought with me and my Ian Paisley impression.😆
> 
> Terry


Very good Terry. My experience of Paisley on holiday was apologising profusely for his behaviour in the EU Parliament in Brussels!


----------



## jiwawa

Made my way to Besançon this morning, picking up water on the way. Just as well as I might be here a few days! The TO woman gave me 3 different walks for the centre and there's to be a parade on Easter day. I spent ages trying to work out their parking meter. I wanted a ticket that I would pay for as I left cos I'm not sure how long I'll be, and they seemed to offer this with a forfait. But when I tried that they were looking for the last 12 characters from your FSP, whatever that was. Others didn't know either. Turns out that's for paying a parking fine if you overstay or don't pay, n you can only pay 1 day at a time. I left a note on my windscreen while I went to the TO to ask (turned out not to be a TO at all, but I worked it out with help from the forum). When I came back someone had a couple of pink dockets on their screen so my msg in French must've been good enough! 

Besançon is an amazing place full of wonderful architecture much of it in a mix of very pale pink and grey stone. I thought there was quite a Germanic influence but a couple I got chatting to over some Roman mosaics (as you do) said No, much of it was designed by an architect who also worked on major buildings in Paris. It feels very grand.

The aire is down near the river, very close to the centre of town. €7 for 24hrs. You can stay a max of 7 days.

There's no sign of a recession here!


----------



## jiwawa

I did the walking tour of the Vauban fortifications today, interesting wee alleys n squares on the way. Had a lovely lunch of Irish beef. Their toilet was at the foot of an incredibly steep and narrow stone circular stairway (like those in a castle) which changed direction half way down. AND the steps were different depths! I was so relieved to get to the bottom then I fell into the toilet which had a step but no light 😂😂😂 Then I had to get myself up the steps again. The waitress saw my face emerging and had to laugh - pour la jeunesse! Lovely weather again tho there's a bit of a breeze picking up.

The 2nd photo - the grille is wrapped in crocheted work! No idea why - 3 windows the same.


----------



## jiwawa

I had a couple of visitors last night - 2 of those horrible triangular insects with the pink underbelly, that invaded my Maxxair fanlight last autumn. I guess these are the ones that stowed away n now it's warm enough to come out of hibernation. Ugghh!!


----------



## jiwawa

I spent another day in Besançon - well I had to really, to do the 3rd TO walk round the ramparts of the old town on the island. And also the parking was free 😂 Travelled to Villers-le-lac in the very east of France to a France Passion site offering a horse-drawn charabanc to see the falls of the Doubs followed by a boat ride back, being in Switzerland for part of that. But they're not getting the horses till next week 😒 

I can still do the boat ride... Meanwhile I'm parked on a nice green open area, I've availed of their restaurant for a local moreau sausage (very nice) and an equally nice local jura wine. I think I'm going to walk to the falls then take the boat to the other end of the lake, thro the canyons, then walk back. That'll be a total of about 11km. Need to think about that!


----------



## jiwawa

I actually walked to the boat embarkation point yesterday n very glad I did cos the walk back was a killer - definitely not something I'd want to do at the end of a tiring day. So this morning I drove down to the boat place (you get one night's free parking with your ticket so that's tonight sorted). The boat ride was nice n the commentary was (mostly) repeated in English. The falls were lovely to see and hear.

I intended walking to the dam on the French side n back on the Swiss side, as advised by the info place. I foolishly thought I'd just be able to walk across the dam but no, it was all locked off. I could see a zigzag path on the other side disappearing into the bowels below the dam but I couldn't see my own side beyond an almost vertical narrow slope with loose stones.... No thanks! So I just walked back the way I came then crossed the passarelle at the falls to find at least a coffee in Switzerland - nothing open 😢

But despite the various disappointments it's been a great stop. That's over 14km today - no wonder the legs are feeling it!


----------



## raynipper

Is that small shed for bears Jean?

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Hahaha! It's a cludgie - obviously used by some who can't aim straight. Might be bears, might not!


----------



## raynipper

'Cludgie'? Thats a new name for a "Thunder Box".

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

It's a very old name Ray, possibly Glaswegian?

I drove to a France Passion site at Les Marais - what great country to drive thro tho I never quite get used to having the wall of cliff right next to the road, especially if it has an overhang. There have been a few bum-clenching moments tho the worst was on a wider road when I was well inside my own lane and white man van came hurtling downhill and right over the line. He was so close I clapped my hand to my chest in an OMG moment.

This is skiing territory tho I'm blowed if I can actually see the lifts. But there seem to be very few residents.

I did a wee walk around n climbed to over 1000m (that's higher than Ben Nevis - tho I didn't start at sea level!) I'm hoping to get some nice charcuterie from Madame n Monsieur - they raise their own bio cattle.


----------



## GMJ

jiwawa said:


> I did a wee walk around *n climbed to over 1000m (that's higher than Ben Nevis* - tho I didn't start at sea level!) I'm hoping to get some nice charcuterie from Madame n Monsieur - they raise their own bio cattle.


Our Scottish brethren won't like you saying that Jean :grin2:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ben_Nevis


----------



## erneboy

Jean is a Scottish mether, or possibly sether.


----------



## jiwawa

Graham, you're quite right! When I climbed it in the early 70s I was under the impression it was 3000' - so I'm a lot more proud of myself now!

Alan - what's a mether? Or a sether? But yes, I am Scottish so will maybe be given a fool's pardon. On the other hand I might get my knuckles wrapped soundly for not knowing better!


----------



## jiwawa

I had thought to get some cold meats from Madame but it was all fresh so I've a pack of sausages - doesn't sound very exciting but I'm sure they'll be delicious.

I drove up the mountains (seeing a sign saying snow tyres with not dates so just had to hope I was OK with my MnS (?) as there was nowhere to turn.) Picked up gas at the top, 81.9¢. I stopped several times on the drive to admire the view n had a coffee after a very slow drive downhill behind a learner driver in one of those driving school vans the size of a medium removal van. I'm cautious on these roads but this guy was clearly terrified. The instructor was somewhat tardy about telling him of the manners on the road tho he did eventually pull in.

I'm in an aire in Serriere-en-Chautagne on the Rhône. It's free, beside a Plan d'eau and a campsite. I was entertained by a German neighbour making umpteen trips of about 400m a time, bringing fresh water, taking waste water, emptying the toilet. He was exhausted! So was I watching him.


----------



## jiwawa

Yesterday evening the German's wife came over to talk - her English was so good I thought she WAS English - joined soon by her husband and a neighbouring Swiss gentleman on his own. I was shamed by the easy way they conversed in English for my benefit and I think they would have been as comfortable with French. The Swiss man spoke English with a Scottish accent and explained that by telling me he spent a few years in Oz... I didn't get it either!

Today I had a lovely drive down the Eastern side of Lac du Bourget. I'd originally intended an aire at a mini airport where I could watch the gliders - thought Saturday would be a good day for that - but not a wet Saturday 😒 Instead I came to a France Passion at Mayan. Super drive down the eastern shore of Lac du Bourget.

Had a nice walk n great craic with a local who was doing a bit of gardening. When I passed on the return leg she invited me in for a cuppa - unfortunately I was on the phone to my son in Hamburg (stag do) tho really I should have asked him to ring me back. But it was a lovely thought.

The vines around here are grown in small fields n it's very much a home business. I'm normally a red wine drinker but I've picked up a couple of whites here.

I'm loving the trip! Except for these blessed beasties that are crawling out of the woodwork - that's the 6th!


----------



## erneboy

Have you left a really good cloud of insect spray in the van as you go off out? Like half a can's worth. That should get most things.


----------



## jiwawa

Mmmm, not sure I fancy that Alan. I think it might leave a sticky residue. And I'm not sure I like the idea of the corpses of those beasties being in the spare bedding 🤮 any more than the live ones popping out from time to time.


----------



## jiwawa

Had another lovely drive in the mountains - with the sun on the snow-caps everything looks so clean and fresh. Came to Le Mure via the Route de Napoleon. How the troops climbed these mountains, probably on goat trails, I don't know. I wonder what progress they made in a day. King Louis n Richelieu also bedded down here on their way to campaign in Italy. The Tour de France has come thro here 30-odd times - think I met quite a few of them training today! It's odd to see a cyclist breaking the 30kph speed limit (sometimes even the 50kph!) One played cat n mouse with me today always getting in front at the many sets of lights as I drove round Grenobles - he got the better of me in the end.

This is a sizeable village or a small town. They have a very good booklet with walks (in French) but the young TO lass was the least helpful this trip by a long chalk. Its much colder here than it's been but then I'm at 875m. And we've had rain but not too much.

Macron n Le Pen fighting it out today in the Marie. Fingers crossed it's not Le Pen.


----------



## erneboy

OK. Doesn't leave a residue. Spray lots of it in the air. It's standard procedure, or was, in parts of Africa as you went out in the evening. Only way to limit the number of nasties.

I've done it in our vans a few times without problems.


----------



## jiwawa

I think I'd be tempted to do that if they were out n about in the van n I'd get corpses on the floor - I could cope with that. We'll see... If it gets that I've an army of them coming out of the woodwork then I'd have to do something. I wish I didn't find them quite so revolting.


----------



## GretchinMcLouis

Just registered on here Jean and loved following your thread (Jayne, Alan's wife - Gretchibald). You're in familiar territory now and I look forward with anticipation to your next post. I hope that some day I'll be brave enough to travel in France on my own, but for now I'm feeling proud to have gone to Lough Arrow last weekend in my 'new to me', smaller (although quite a lot taller) motorhome. Carry on inspiring me please!!


----------



## dghr272

GretchinMcLouis said:


> Just registered on here Jean and loved following your thread (Jayne, Alan's wife - Gretchibald). You're in familiar territory now and I look forward with anticipation to your next post. I hope that some day I'll be brave enough to travel in France on my own, but for now I'm feeling proud to have gone to Lough Arrow last weekend in my 'new to me', smaller (although quite a lot taller) motorhome. Carry on inspiring me please!!


Great to hear you're on the road Jayne and yes, be proud, Alan most certainly would be too. One step in a familiar spot is certainly the way to go.

No better roll models than a very own Jean and Jan.

Terry


----------



## JanHank

I’ve been waiting for this post from you Jayne, please make an introductory post because everyone may not be following Jean. Now we wait for Zolene :grin2:
Jean.
At home I have small plastic pots with sponge in and a few holes in the lid, I soak the sponge with fly spray put the lid on and have one or two on each windowsill, it kills the flies and I don’t smell anything. Most meet their maker after I draw the curtains at night as that’s where they tend to accumulate.


----------



## jiwawa

GretchinMcLouis said:


> Just registered on here Jean and loved following your thread (Jayne, Alan's wife - Gretchibald). You're in familiar territory now and I look forward with anticipation to your next post. I hope that some day I'll be brave enough to travel in France on my own, but for now I'm feeling proud to have gone to Lough Arrow last weekend in my 'new to me', smaller (although quite a lot taller) motorhome. Carry on inspiring me please!!


How great to have you on board Jayne! Yes, I've thought of you n Alan many times as I moved into this eastern part of France! None more so than in Villers le Lac when I saw Alan's doppelganger - same swarthy skin, dark hair, skinny.... but taller. I'm delighted you're on the road and that you're contemplating France on your own - as you know, it couldn't be easier (tho today's episode might dent that a bit!!) Look forward to hearing more!


----------



## jiwawa

JanHank said:


> At home I have small plastic pots with sponge in and a few holes in the lid, I soak the sponge with fly spray put the lid on and have one or two on each windowsill, it kills the flies and I don't smell anything. Most meet their maker after I draw the curtains at night as that's where they tend to accumulate.


Problem with my beasties Jan is they don't fly - they're lumbering great big fatsos that crawl menacingly slowly.... I suspect they might be hidden in the dropdown bed but I'm not about to lower it n give them oxygen - I'll just hope most stay put till I get home n can have a good clean-out of that area.


----------



## jiwawa

I drove on down to Gap this morning, had an aire near the city centre mapped out. Beautiful journey, snow-capped mountains, even snow by the roadside and a lighter dusting in the fields, but the parking didn't live up. There was no MH specific parking now and the place was jam-packed with cars - and nowhere to drive round - they were parked right up to the wall. I hung around for a bit but noone was leaving - the spaces would have been too small I'm sure. Tried reversing a couple of times but the parking at the top end was poor so couldn't get round. Eventually found a space I could reverse a bit into (there was a tree!) and with a many-pointed turn eventually got out - phew! That's when I really miss a passenger! Now on dedicated MH parking further out. Went to Lidl n got 2 bananas, a 25g bag of peanuts n a full baguette. €1.30. Really! I queried it but it was correct.

You can see the present parking is not very select!


----------



## GretchinMcLouis

I will do that Jan as soon as I can navigate this site. Thanks to all for making me so welcome, will definitely have to 'get stuck in' and try and find my way around the site. Don't be putting me off now Jean, I still haven't got a reversing camera!


----------



## jiwawa

Make that 1st on your list Jayne!


----------



## jiwawa

I'd a lovely afternoon in Gap. A coffee in the sunshine in the old square then a dander following their town walk. I could have got the bus back (all their town transport is free - now that's forward thinking!) but it looked like it would be rather crowded so I walked the 2km home. I was pretty exhausted so came via McDonald's.... Ooh, while in France?! I can tell you, it was much appreciated!

There were 3 of us solo travellers in a row earlier - I'd a whoosh-bang on either side so that was concerning me more than the railway line immediately behind us!


----------



## JanHank

jiwawa said:


> I'd a lovely afternoon in Gap. A coffee in the sunshine in the old square then a dander following their town walk. I could have got the bus back (all their town transport is free - now that's forward thinking!) but it looked like it would be rather crowded so I walked the 2km home. I was pretty exhausted so came via McDonald's.... Ooh, while in France?! I can tell you, it was much appreciated!
> 
> There were 3 of us solo travellers in a row earlier - I'd a whoosh-bang on either side so that was concerning me more than the railway line immediately behind us!


What's the story with the Pandas Jean ?


----------



## JanHank

GretchinMcLouis said:


> I will do that Jan as soon as I can navigate this site. Thanks to all for making me so welcome, will definitely have to 'get stuck in' and try and find my way around the site. Don't be putting me off now Jean, I still haven't got a reversing camera!


Here you can introduce yourself Jayne.
https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=19


----------



## jiwawa

JanHank said:


> What's the story with the Pandas Jean ?


I don't know Jan. They're by 2 different artists but it didn't say why. They're cute!


----------



## jiwawa

I came down to Tallard this morning. It's a busy wee town/village - at least there's a lot of traffic going through it. A lot of the housing seems new - possibly a dormitory town for Gap.

Came to a campsite which boasted cabins with toilet, sink n shower together which seems a nice idea. Except it's VERY small AND badly designed so how I avoided losing something down the pan I don't know! But all washing done. I'm enjoying the biz on the square then I'll have a look round the Château.
. There's a wee airport nearby and there were quite a few paragliders coming in to land - I'm assuming they've come off the surrounding mountains - I don't think you can paragliders out a plane?

What is this item in the 1st 2 pics? Steam pressure at either end and pipes drai ing down into a channel beneath. It probably isn't used now but... what is it?

With the kind of cycling they have round here (last pic) I'll not hang around for the weekend.


----------



## raynipper

Looks like a mobile still Jean. We have a cider one near us in Normandy.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

That's interesting Ray. I did see a small field of what probably were fruit trees but that's all. Oh, and the paragliders WERE skydivers. There's a very old part of the town just below the château - high buildings on very narrow twisty streets. I don't know what the houses are like on the inside but they look totally decrepit from the outside!


----------



## jiwawa

A question for the Francophiles - I asked the waitress for a 'pression' today n she asked did I want Leffe or Stella. No one has ever asked before, they've just brought me whatever they had on tap. Was she just trying it on or is that normal?


----------



## baldlygo

I guess the waitress was just being helpful and giving you a choice of their beers. We are more used to people asking for a Panachée if they would like a shandy.

 Google came up with this.


----------



## jiwawa

That's good to know Paul - might try a panachée next time!


----------



## GMJ

I asked for a pression in Montreuil sur Mer last month and was offered the local brew. That was the first time from memory, that I had been given a choice. Very nice it was too however normally I just get given a glass of whatever is the cheapest or whatever they have, with no choice offered.


----------



## jiwawa

Had a really lovely day out in Sisteron, a gem of a place, footering about the wee old back streets - and it really is a maze! Wee stairs going between the houses n you think you're actually using someone's private access. It had Napoleon visit for lunch!

When I was having coffee this morning the young man spoke very good English - he learned it in Thailand where he lived for 4yrs. He said you learn fast when you're travelling alone. When he discovered I was also travelling alone he said Yes, you go girl! with a fist pump 😂

I was having difficulty finding my way to the TO with Google maps so asked a man and his 5 or 6yr-old grandson. The man spoke to the child who agreed that they could turn around and show me the way! 
The parking for MHs is free, and what an outlook!


----------



## jiwawa

This morning I moved to parking above the cemetery just below the citadel ramparts. It's not officially an aire but should be a bit quieter than the 1st aire which was between 2 roads leading to a roundabout so fairly noisy in the morning. I'm not expecting any disturbance from the neighbours tonight!

Had a great morning at the citadel - what stupendous views from the top! Then a very relaxed lunch (I'm still there, after 4pm!) I'll enjoy another of the TO walks when I can summon the energy.


----------



## jiwawa

It certainly was a lot quieter at my present parking. The Maxxair fan is coping well with the daytime temperatures. I think I'll have to deploy my thermal curtain across the front window when the sun starts getting up earlier.

Went out for a walk on the tourist map but got diverted by my neighbours (she was born here n they come back to visit her parents in the cemetery n to catch up with family n friends) - he sent me a different way entirely but a really lovely walk. I was able to see it on AllTrails - being on my own I like to be sure I'm on a circular route n not heading for Spain or Italy!

Zoom in on the 1st photo just behind the MH - you certainly don't want to be getting cramp in that position! This was a Mum n her 2 boys, about 15 n 9. She was teaching them how to scale the rock n making a great job of it. I've never fancied the climbing - that piece of rock that has been there for 2 million years might suddenly come away in my hand! But I've done the abseiling a couple of times.


----------



## jiwawa

Well, I think I've seen all there is to see in Sisteron (at least once!) and thoroughly enjoyed it. Well, except their churches - it used to be in France that all churches were open all day. The cathedral (now demoted) had a 1.5hr window that I missed. I wandered on the other side of the Durance; quite a few games of boules going on, 1 being taken very seriously and almost belligerently. I shall head for Digne-les-Bains tomorrow.


----------



## HermanHymer

GretchinMcLouis said:


> Just registered on here Jean and loved following your thread (Jayne, Alan's wife - Gretchibald). You're in familiar territory now and I look forward with anticipation to your next post. I hope that some day I'll be brave enough to travel in France on my own, but for now I'm feeling proud to have gone to Lough Arrow last weekend in my 'new to me', smaller (although quite a lot taller) motorhome. Carry on inspiring me please!!


Good for you Jayne!!!:wink2: From another soloist. 14 years! you know these guys will come to your assistance any time, as they have done for me on many occasions.. Well except for when unknown things go bump in the night!:grin2: France is a very easy place to moho in. Cant wait to get on my way but my passport is at the French consulate getting a year visa so grounded for the mo. Just remember to duck at the low bridges. Had a few oh-oh moments in France,


----------



## jiwawa

Are you going to be touring France for a year Viv? Maybe you should do a thread on what's involved in applying for a visa?


----------



## jiwawa

Arrived in Digne-les-Bains after a nice drive. Surprising to find large fields under cultivation up here in the mountains. Even 1 farmer out with his ruler as he turned to do another set of drills! The EU rules must be very stringent 😂

Seeing signs for Barcelonnette I was reminded that somewhere on my recent travels (maybe on the way down to Sisteron?) I saw several signs for Barcillonnette (I think it was cill but it may have been sill). A local dialect?

The aire is on the banks of a river with a walkway/cycle track in to town. There's a nice old part and I walked out the other end to have a look at the crypt of an old cathedral. Some of the remains go back to 1st century. They only came across them fairly recently as they attempted to underpin the walls of the existing cathedral which were beginning to sink into the silt. They used an iPad to deliver the info which was well done. I was saying this after to Madame but I can't remember what the right word was but I'd used the phrase 'bien executé' which apparently means well shot 😲 There's a couple of museums open for free on 1st Sunday in the month (tomorrow) except on holidays (tomorrow)!

Their market this morning was huge. Lots of lovely stuff but you don't want a cheese sitting in your rucksack for hours on a hot day!


----------



## jiwawa

Had a mixed drive of wide-ish plains n very narrow, twisty-turny roads - great fun. Someone at Sisteron had recommended the Gorges du Verdon so that's where I am - Les Salles-sur-Verdon. Stunning scenery. As I arrived in the village from the nearby free aire they were welcoming the stragglers (as I thought) from a swim-run. The stragglers were still arriving 5+hrs later and were likely to do for some time... Phew!

https://www.swimrunman.fr/swimrun-gorges-du-verdon/

Very unusual church - very little of the usual panoply but still obviously RC (it has the reserved sacrament).


----------



## raynipper

Your pictures are so descriptive Jean. Brilliant enlightenment of your voyage.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I remember driving around the Gorges du Verdon in a sports car some years ago. I'm sure that you have spotted it Jean but just keep an eye on the rock overhangs above the roads. The roads are wide enough from memory but the rock overhangs must catch unwary drivers of higher vehicles out I reckon.


----------



## jiwawa

I swithered about driving the Gorges du Verdon but knew I'd regret it the rest of my life if I didn't. So I chose the southern route which apparently doesn't have as much of the overhanging rock. But I wish I'd 2 heads! One to drive with n 1 to appreciate the amazing scenery! I stopped much more often than normal, the views were so fabulous.

I met an artic lorry when we were both trying to pass a badly-parked delivery van on the mountain road. Since the delivery van was on my side of the road I had to reverse down the hill n round a corner.... TG there was an old man looking out for traffic coming - at least I think he was!

Arrived in Comp-sur-Artuby. Took myself a walk but keep forgetting to take my pole with me - in this mountainous area I need it! Went down into the bowels of the (wee) gorge then up to the heights of a couple of old Templar churches. There's a super vista from up there. Came upon the TO by chance so asked for their info - turned out what I'd done was it! 😂 

I then enjoyed a panaché, my 1st n very refreshing.

Internet almost non-existent on all 3 different SIMs so photos will have to wait.


----------



## jiwawa

Just a few pics of the Gorges du Verdon, and of my lovely stop last night at Comps sur Artuby.


----------



## jiwawa

I drove to Fayence today - I think actually that route was more challenging than yesterday's as the roads were narrower. This is a town/village hanging on to the hillside. And I've been to the bottom and beyond (and of course, back up again, in a fruitless search for a hairdresser with availability). Half way the rain started (thought I was going to be safe as a glider was being taken up but he came back in sharpish.) So I donned my Darth Vader cape n scared the life out of passing cats! It's an amazing warren of narrow old streets n steps climbing everywhere. I came across a lady with 2 crutches n a backpack. OK, she was on a level bit at the time but I have no idea how she got there (didn't have any conversation as she'd her head in her rucksack at the time). I was glad to have remembered my walking pole - it makes a huge difference to the hips when climbing stairs! I'm whacked, so enjoying a GnT while watching the locals play boules below me. Might stay tomorrow n see the neighbouring village (only 200m away!)


----------



## HermanHymer

Really enjoying your travel diary and pics Jean.


----------



## jiwawa

HermanHymer said:


> Really enjoying your travel diary and pics Jean.


Not as much as I am Viv!!


----------



## jiwawa

What à delightful place Tourrettes proved to be! It has numerous pieces of artwork on the walls of the village. It just emanates joie de vivre! The 1st pic says it all for me - share art and it permeates all of life, improving life for everyone. Just don't drive in it, at least not with a camper. I'd read a couple of reviews of the Fayence place n someone had been brought thro Tourrettes even though the satnav knew their vehicle was 2.3m. Not funny was their comment - I can imagine!!


----------



## jiwawa

I drove over to Salernes around lunchtime. The aire is functional rather than pretty. The TO had a nice promenade de la ville - they're into olive oil pressing and pottery. The town is like a grande Dame well past her prime. I've a hair appointment tomorrow.

A solo female pulled in beside me with a damaged van - I wonder if someone got too close on a hairpin bend, which might explain the mid-wall damage with nothing front or rear... I think.

She immediately fed and watered her 2 dogs then got out her big table, set it up with candles n plants, opened a bottle of white, poured herself a vodka n coke (put the redundant milk n orange juice back in the van) then brought out a huge plate of huge huitres. Then she took photos. Maybe she's celebrating something, or showing someone that there's life after a scrape? Or maybe she's a vanlife blogger.


----------



## raynipper

Love the balconies Jean and the immaculate 2CV.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Had a chat with Madame this morning. She's solo, from Fréjus. Turns out she had broken down on the motorway (maybe a flat tyre, wasn't clear). She was pulled over on the hard shoulder but a lorry sideswiped her. Looks like it's old-ish damage. She's very sanguine about it - it gave her a massive fright as you would expect but she wasn't harmed.

Had my hair cut this morning n she didn't take card - oops! I'd forgotten to bring cash n had the wrong card for getting cash from the ATM. But she was absolutely fine, no problem, bring it this afternoon. I'm really enjoying having some reasonable conversations n pleased at my (relative!) fluency.

I'm staying another night so I can pay Madame n also visit the pottery museum which is just opposite the aire.


----------



## raynipper

There are more benefits to life in France than just cheap wine Jean.:wink2::laugh: Hope the cut was to your liking.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Let’s have a look at the hair style Jean, don’t be a spoil sport.


----------



## jiwawa

I hate selfies Jan! It's short but not as bad as my Spanish cut! But feels so much better!


----------



## jiwawa

I'm sure I'm on the French military database now! There's a lot of land I've been driving through recently that has Défense d'entrer signs, on pain of possible death (literally), from the military. Today I split a control vehicle from its 3 army lorries, on a roundabout. Only realised it must be command vehicle when I saw the 10' masts and other equipment bristling on its backend - other than that it looked just like a farmer's dirty 4x4! He must've thought I was following him cos whenever he turned onto small unlikely roads, I turned with him! I'd noticed just prior to coming across them that I'd 52km to do n it was to take me 1hr 13...Really?! It probably did - they seemed to be restricted to 60kph.


----------



## jiwawa

It reminded me of the time I took my sister's old banger to Portadown rather than my BF-registered car. I didn't know you weren't supposed to split an army convoy (neither did my then fiancé as he wasn't a driver). He also forgot that I didn't know where I was going so when he suddenly shouted Turn left! I yanked on the wheel and - in slow motion as these things always are - I saw all the soldiers in the back of the lorry ahead of me raise their rifles, tracking my head. They must've thought we were about to lob a bomb. Whew!


----------



## jiwawa

Came to Sainte-Tulle, seemed as good a place as any as I could pick up diesel n LPG in the same place in nearby Manosque. There's a very interesting display up the road by EDF, the French electricity company. About using water force (and there's plenty of that around here!) to create power. Much of it aimed at kids which suits me just fine! Nice aire (paying) but there's a really annoying gig set up next door while I was away. It's Souriland...? Aimed at kids n they had a message playing on repeat encouraging kids to come along this evening n introduced each time by the same 5 second clip of some great film (Starwars maybe?) but as I was writing that they seem to have stopped... for a bit anyway. I see she's been unplugging all the leads so maybe they're away for the day - yippee!


----------



## jiwawa

I'm in Pertuis. Only cos I saw the name yesterday n thought of John Pertwee (remember him?) and is this maybe where his family hailed from? Anyway, parking is just a carpark but the town is my kind of place - everywhere you look there's some amazing old relic - despite a fabulous doorway having been sold to the Americans back in the 60s, wonder where it is now. As I walked in to the town I was greeted by the cacophony of a cavalcade of cars hooting and honking as they accompany..... Never quite found out... Is it the groom to the wedding, or the couple to the reception? I think the latter cos I remember watching such a cavalcade wend their way up through the winegroves to a France Passion where we were staying at the time. What a wonderful experience!


----------



## raynipper

OH gosh Jean, we have some happy memories of Pertuis as Prue's twin and hubby bought a little back street hovel and spend years doing it up. We used to take our 36ft RV through the town and park up outside the fire station. We became very friendly with the firemen as they kept us filled with water and we plied them with bottles of Pastis. Most night if there was a fire the crew were totally incapable to walking let alone driving. 

But soon after twin finished the renovation it was robbed of everything they had put in including the shower and water heater. So after getting the insurance they renewed it all again with iron grills on doors and windows only for some Arab neighbours to empty the house again by entering through the roof. They sold it soon after.

But happy memories for us as we could pop to Casis and Carry Le Rouet on the Med. Have some pics but 35mm and buried in a drawer.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

I've probably walked past your in-laws old house! I'm turning into hubby - he always wanted to go that bit further, look round the next corner. I've really enjoyed the dander, and so much better with a guide leaflet from the TO. It feels as if I've done more than the nearly 8 thousand steps my Garmin is showing. Tho I still have to get back. Currently sitting with a panachée. Think I might be wet by the time I get home!


----------



## patp

Your hubby and mine Jean. We joke about "just around the next corner" even now! Must be how the world was explored way back when  Of course now he cannot even make the current corner let alone the next one!


----------



## jiwawa

Yes Pat, it comes hard when the wings are clipped like that.

I duly got soaked on the way home. I was just leaving the table heading for the loo when a huge wind got up - dust n dirt in everyone's faces and I got some in my throat n was coughing n spluttering n nearly being sick - thinking everyone would assume I'd covid! I donned my Darth Vader for the walk home n the wind immediately grabbed it n created a funnel above my head - what a job I had to get 'dressed' again!

It turned into a real thunder n lightning storm but thankfully only after I got to the van. I'm the only person here. There's a flatbed but no one's been around it.


----------



## jiwawa

I left the main road at Cadenet n it was very twisty n turny. I caught up on a German tour bus. Thought I might lose him when I turned off that (main 😂) road but no, he went the same way, despite there being a limit of 3.5T - there's no way he could be anything like that. Just checked the internet n an American school bus is over 11T. Their kg might be slightly different from ours, I don't know, but not that much different. He was also long, so negotiating the very narrow centre of Bonnieux was challenging but at least it was under lights control so no oncoming traffic. Except he took so long that by the time he got round the z-bend there was a whole line coming against him. So they all had to shuffle n back up. By the time we got through I'm guessing those upward facing vehicles would meet the next lot coming down on the lights where there was NO room to shuffle 😳 Ah well, I parted company with him shortly after that, parked up to look at the church n spied a lovely wee boulangerie café. Wonderful!


----------



## jiwawa

Things didn't quite go to plan today (plan? I hear you say? What's that!?) I got to the France Passion olive oil place n had a leisurely lunch then about 3pm went to see what was what. No answer. I wouldn't want to be available Sunday afternoon either but it did say they were open from 2. So I gave that up n drove round to another vineyard FP. Came across what I took to be a workman who didn't understand a word of what I was saying in my best French but he introduced me to Madame - lovely wee woman who is very particular about keeping account of who you are n from where. We ended up ing 2 German couples and me at the degustation. I found it very hard to make out Madame - I wonder do they have a particularly thick accent in Provence?


----------



## jiwawa

I was out this morning to an olive oil museum just up the road - very interesting with old presses n other equipment. I just read the bit last night in The Olive Farm where they go to inspect the 2 possibilities for who's going to press their olives so I thoroughly enjoyed it. So that's what the children are getting instead of wine this year! It has a lovely peppery taste. Put my awning out to enjoy lunch in the shade. 

Was iffy about moving on but eventually set the satnav for Vallabrègues, about an hour's drive; sounds very Scottish. There was a nice aire there but it was full so I went instead to the banks of the Rhône - super view but no shade. It's hot today! I'm sitting in the shade waiting for the bar to open hahaha!


----------



## jiwawa

Decided I'd cycle down to Tarascon - before I started this trip I'd thought it would be nice to cycle some canals. This is the 1st time the bike's been out! And it needed air in the tyres again but I guess it's been maybe a year n a half since Halfords put that sealant stuff in that helps prevent punctures. I think it was their way of avoiding taking the rear wheel off the electric bike to fix what I thought were probably leaking valves. The tyres took some punishment as the Rhône-side path was stoney, but rather large, loose stones. I fell off once and had 2 sessions of walking the bike. I should really have called it a day but I got there in the end.

I'd a great chat with a lady who thought I was lost. She said to me What in the name of God are you parked at Vallabrègues for? There's NOTHING in Vallabrègues! In actual fact, although it's very small, I enjoyed my wandering yesterday and my parking spot is beautiful (not the area but the view, overlooking the tie-up point for boats).

This morning 2 long boats arrived and proceeded to disgorge about 40 cyclists, some in their 30s/40s but most I'd think in their 60s and a few looking fairly ancient. They were Americans. Looking to do about 30km today but they'd no idea where to!

I had a fabulous lunch in Tarascon after their market, enjoyed my wander with the TO map, visited the church dedicated to Martha and also the castle which I really enjoyed - very military external aspect but much more attractive inside, even tho it was used as a prison for centuries, it was also used as a home for royalty. There's no furniture but it's still very interesting and there's a fabulous view from the top. There's also a lot of graffiti by British soldier prisoners, much around 1775.


----------



## raynipper

Jean your amazing at finding info and items to photo.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

The first and last pictures would go well framed on a wall.


----------



## jiwawa

We'd new boats in last night n Germans away off cycling this morning. I drove over to a FP near Marsillargues thro fields with lots of plants n trees under plastic and net, and great blood-red fields of poppies. Came to a set of locked gates. Checked the app - Call ahead. How had I not seen that?! Called anyway but it was an answering machine so I'm browsing for an alternative when M. arrives from the farm in his car. No problem to come in! So I'm parked up on an open bit of land (no shade) and of course, being a farm, there are lots of flies, and also some horseflies, or clegs. The ordinary fly seems to have a bit of a nip too! And I got bitten night before last by mozzies I think - 1 has come up in a huge blister so I'm on the garlic capsules and I'm currently sitting with an open pot of crushed garlic at my feet along with a citronella candle tho it's not lit cos there's quite a breeze.


----------



## jiwawa

Today I said goodbye to Madame - I had to, to get out! They've a temporary wire fence pulled across the drive near the parking (to keep the horses in a particular area) then the locked gates. Had just a shortish drive to a paid aire in Villeneuve-les-Maguelones. I was quite excited to see the flamingoes again - and they still remind me of Olive Oyle in a flap!

The aire is just under €20 for 1 person (maybe 2). There IS water and electricity at each station but I think it's expensive for basically a car park (albeit with large spaces) with no shade. However, I took a walk over the causeway to see the old cathedral ruin n that was a pleasant walk. Came into the town to ask the pharmacist for more garlic pastilles (as a deterrent to mozzie bites) but they don't have that. She gave me instead something that you use 5 grains (they look like little saccharine tablets) under the tongue or dissolved in water. We shall see.

I was privileged to see not just one fish jumping straight up out the water, maybe 2-3', but another taking 4 leaps in succession just like a dolphin. It was like a large trout. The 1st was still large but was a fatter, dumpier fish.


----------



## raynipper

We are just enjoying Rick Stein's food tour of France and he is in the Auvergne right now discovering many gastronomic delights.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

What’s in the bag on the last picture Jean, looks like my red top fly catchers.?


----------



## patp

Really enjoying your postings Jean.


----------



## jiwawa

JanHank said:


> What's in the bag on the last picture Jean, looks like my red top fly catchers.?


It looks like just some earth or compost but the system is to trap processional caterpillars. The band above the bag is kind of cemented on to the trunk so the caterpillars can't avoid the downward pipe into the bag. I'd seen them before but there was no message to say what it was for. Mind you, there were also instructions to place them well out of the reach of children... Not these ones!


----------



## jiwawa

I came on down to Vias Plage to meet up with MyGalSal. It took them longer than they'd anticipated so they'll arrive onsite tomorrow. Still, I got all my housekeeping done - washing dried in no time, thermal underlay on the floor lifted. I was a bit punch-drunk coming in - I've not seen so many people n vehicles in a very long time! It's an all-singing, all-dancing Yelloh site (not my usual) but it's an experience. I'm parked with a lovely view across the Med and even went for a paddle. A walk in the 'high street' was also quite a shock - very touristy with a whole boulevard of restaurants, fast food, touristy shops.

I picked up the most delicious cherries; judging by the trees on the way over they're just ripening now.


----------



## jiwawa

Had a super day yesterday with Sal n Don - the tongues never ceased! And strangely enough, none of us has aged one iota in the 8 months since I last met them on the road!

Today I headed for Port du Someil - I realised it was somewhere I'd been with my husband n was keen to visit again. Turns out there's a massive vide grenier (Ray n Prue would have been in their element!) so no way through. I parked up on a back road n had a nosey - it's amazing how one man's junk is another's great find. Including an animal horn a teenager has been practicing with before getting in the car - I think his Mum is considering leaving him behind! I'll wait n try again around 6pm.

The drive over was super - green rolling hills with brooding mountains in the distance.

It was 18° at 7.30am tho the day hasn't been too hot as there's a bit of a b


----------



## jiwawa

Port du Someil has been great. Its a very picturesque place where canal boats tie up n sample the bars n restaurants. But, for the 1st time, I felt a bit lonely. Think it's because I have such great memories of here with my husband. I'd decided I'd move on in the morning but in fact I went for a bike ride instead, along the canal. Got chatting with a group of youngsters from Sheffield way, out for a cycle. They'd all come over to witness the wedding of 2 of the group and were trying a bit of exercise to dissipate the effects of too much alcohol! I explained my journey so far n one said 'And did you cycle all that way?' (raucous laughter from me!)

Had more probs getting cash without paying a €5 fee but found the machine in the Casino supermarket was fee-free. So I think that's Caisse d'Epargne, Credit Mutuel and Casino.

Enjoyed a lovely lunch n got talking to more Brits, 2 of whom have a MH but now prefer to fly to their house here. I've spoken more English in the last 3 days than in the previous 2 months!

That last photo was a regular visitor to the restaurant front (coypu) - having a good underarm scratch!


----------



## JanHank

Glad to hear you got over the lonely feeling Jean. For 3 nights I was looking at DVDs I brought with me of our holidays and other things over the past 30 years since we had a camcorder, not once did I feel upset, I laughed at the antics our 2 white GSDs got up to and how Hans played with them, no wonder we have always had happy dogs. We really did have some wonderful holidays as well, and watching the videos they happened yesterday, and oh how slim I was.:grin2:


----------



## jiwawa

JanHank said:


> ... and oh how slim I was./images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_grin.png


That would fairly perk you up Jan!


----------



## JanHank

jiwawa said:


> That would fairly perk you up Jan!


Made me ask myself why the heck I allowed this to happen, I'm at least 2 stone heavier. &#129764;


----------



## GMJ

Jean re cashpoints. can I ask what card you are using to take cash out with?

I also hate paying ATM fees so would like to avoid them too.


----------



## jiwawa

JanHank said:


> Made me ask myself why the heck I allowed this to happen, I'm at least 2 stone heavier.


I remember having a conversation with my sister when she was out of breath having carried her 20kg suitcase up the stairs from the train station. Turns out, because of the extra weight she was carrying on her person, she was actually carrying the equivalent of another 2-3 heavy cases. I think that was a wake up call for her. 


GMJ said:


> Jean re cashpoints. can I ask what card you are using to take cash out with?
> 
> I also hate paying ATM fees so would like to avoid them too.


I tried both my Starling debit and Halifax Clarity credit cards. I suspect they would charge for any UK card but I may be wrong.

I had separate problems with the Starling card which gave me no difficulty last year but since then I've opened a euro account. Now I have to have enough euros in the euro account, and I couldn't work out, under pressure, how to transfer from £ to € accounts. Have it now but it wasn't intuitive. But still the Starling accounts give yo a better rate than the ATM - to the tune of £3 difference on €50 withdrawal.


----------



## jiwawa

From Port du Someil I went to Trèbes - just car parking close to the canal but I did notice there's an olive oil mill close by and they have spaces for MHs. Before leaving the following morning I went to the trois-ecluses - and got an American's life story as she descended the locks! From there, no distance to the Aire beside the campsite at Carcassonne with a longish walk into town (or maybe it was just the heat). I wandered round the bastide town in the morning then up to the Cité in the afternoon. It really was too hot but when home I discovered I'd done almost 22,000 steps - no wonder I was cream-crackered!!

I chose Villasavery as my next stop cos it wasn't too far n didn't look too busy (I was right there!) That was a Camping Carparks place but the barrier wasn't working. Managed to photograph a town map from an info board which opened up a whole lot more than just the uninteresting main street.

No internet this morning so completely at a loss as to where to go!! So the old paper map came out n I chose Auch as the general direction I wanted to go in. Stopped at an Intermarché to get milk and (eventually) got some garlic capsules at the neighbouring pharmacy and a decent duct tape at the bricolage. Had internet there so came to an aire just a few minutes away at Venerques.

It's really too hot for me so I think I'll be heading either west to the coast or more northerly tho I don't think the temps are that much different.

That last photo was, I thought, a really clever piece of artwork that involved cleaning up the stonework to show concentric circles - it all fitted beautifully if you stood on the right spot.


----------



## jiwawa

Some more photos after Carcassonne


----------



## GMJ

jiwawa said:


> From Port du Someil I went to Trèbes - just car parking close to the canal but I did notice there's an olive oil mill close by and they have spaces for MHs. Before leaving the following morning I went to the trois-ecluses - and got an American's life story as she descended the locks! *From there, no distance to the Aire beside the campsite at Carcassonne with a longish walk into town (or maybe it was just the heat)*. I wandered round the bastide town in the morning then up to the Cité in the afternoon. It really was too hot but when home I discovered I'd done almost 22,000 steps - no wonder I was cream-crackered!!
> 
> I chose Villasavery as my next stop cos it wasn't too far n didn't look too busy (I was right there!) That was a Camping Carparks place but the barrier wasn't working. Managed to photograph a town map from an info board which opened up a whole lot more than just the uninteresting main street.
> 
> No internet this morning so completely at a loss as to where to go!! So the old paper map came out n I chose Auch as the general direction I wanted to go in. Stopped at an Intermarché to get milk and (eventually) got some garlic capsules at the neighbouring pharmacy and a decent duct tape at the bricolage. Had internet there so came to an aire just a few minutes away at Venerques.
> 
> It's really too hot for me so I think I'll be heading either west to the coast or more northerly tho I don't think the temps are that much different.
> 
> That last photo was, I thought, a really clever piece of artwork that involved cleaning up the stonework to show concentric circles - it all fitted beautifully if you stood on the right spot.


There is an aire at the top of the town a level, flat 10 minute walk into the fortress. Its where the coaches park too but is also an aire. I posted the link a couple of weeks ago for Steve (Dogslow) as we had stayed there when on our way back from Spain in March.

https://www.campercontact.com/en/france/occitanie/carcassonne/65592/bus-parking-carcassonne


----------



## jiwawa

Ah yes, I remember NOW that you posted that link. TBH, I was quite happy to have the MH in some shade.


----------



## jiwawa

The last couple of days I've travelled west to east, just south of Toulouse - amazingly fertile, rolling hills. The hay's baled, as is the straw, and lots more crops planted. I drove longer than normal today (over 2hrs, with a variety of dual carriageway n twisty turnies - I did begin to have some sympathy with whoever can't abide all the roundabouts on non-motorway but it was all the 30kph restrictions that got to me; and of course, 30kph is too fast for very many of those speedbumps given the garage at the back.)

I came to the free aire as Marciac, an old bastide town with the covered walkways round the central square - an absolute blessing in these temperatures.


----------



## raynipper

Looks deserted Jean.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

It wasn't Ray, there were quite a number in the various restaurants round the square for lunch. Including a rather loud table of English beside me!


----------



## jiwawa

I'd a long drive today, much of it easy driving (which is not altogether a good thing in my book but was welcome today) - again, such a wide variety. Came round a downhill bendy bit to find a cyclist in front with his hands clasped behind his back! Thankfully, for my peace of mind, he put them back on the handlebars before I got to him! 

I came 3hrs North to escape 31° feeling like 33. Here, at an aire beside the restaurant at Queyssac, it's 31° feeling 35°! I've resurrected my Spanish fan so that's making a pleasant difference. Had a gorgeous meal, beautifully presented. The soup was brought in a big tureen n you helped yourself. Only other time I've come across that was a roadside restaurant in Spain. The maxxair fan is great at pulling hot air out the MH but when the air outside that it's pulling in as replacement is just as hot, it's not very effective. ATM, at 9.40pm, I have it pulling IN the now cooler air but it's still 27 in the lounge area n I'm a greasy puddle! Neighbours have a cat which wanders freely wherever they stop and always comes back.


----------



## raynipper

We have come across soup in a tourine you help yourself Jean. These type of workers restaurants often have the veg then meat and cheese help yourself platters.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Found you at last Jean 
Looks as if you’re having a bit of trouble as you have posted on here since the 22nd.


----------



## jiwawa

I did have problems yesterday Jan n today has been checking out how this all works... Could take a while! 

Regarding the trip I decided to stay another day at Queyssac - it just had a lovely feel to it, tho there was ver little of it! I walked the 'Orchid walk' and enjoyed that, thro hamlets n woods. I'm sure it must've been a boar I startled in the undergrowth right beside the road (and he startled me!) - definitely a heavy hooved animal and just 100m on there was a sign for parking for the hunters.

The following day I headed up the road to Touvre thro a fair bit of rain but that cleared the aire n cooled things down. Touvre didn't seem to have a great deal going for it but when I headed out I found little gems that seemed like Little Venice; never judge a book by its cover. 

Today I came to Rouillac cos it had a market this morning. Must be the smallest I've come across, but all you would need - fish, cheese n eggs, 2 veg stalls, plants and an artisan coffee van. I'd have loved to sample his wares but there was no suitable seating. I'm on a camping Carparks aire here that has toilets n showers n washing up sinks - it's obviously been a campsite at one time 

Ooh, and something I DO like about the new site - I can upload more than 1 photo at a time. That should give me back a few hours! And I'll just try a smile while I'm at it  - someone else will have to tell me if it works cos I can ALWAYS see them.


----------



## jiwawa

And since each post is limited to 10 pics, here are some more of Touvre and Rousillac


----------



## Drew

All photos seem to have been downloaded Jean, and all the right way up. 

Fabulous pictures, Thank You.


----------



## JanHank

And yes the smilie works  also on my phone.


----------



## jiwawa

Thanks Drew, and did the smiley work? 🤞

In case anyone doesn't get the significance of the 6th pic in the 1st lot (this white plastic chair, so reminiscent of the ladies of the night at road ends in Spain) was in the middle of the wood in wgat I imagine to be a very conservative area; think it was actually for the huntsmen. The last pic in the 2nd lot was indicating a better class of white chair (!) outside the vet's.


----------



## jiwawa

Beat me to it Jan! Woohoo!! 😂


----------



## JanHank

I think with the pictures Jean you can choose if you want thumbnails or full pictures, just study over the top of the loaded pictures. On the mobile it’s underneath
_insert _Thumbnail. // Full image

if you don’t choose either it seems we can see all your photos.

I think this is something that needs to be sorted.


----------



## jiwawa

Sorry Jan, I've no idea what you're talking about - or what needs sorted! Was there a time when my photos couldn't be seen?


----------



## GretchinMcLouis

jiwawa said:


> Sorry Jan, I've no idea what you're talking about - or what needs sorted! Was there a time when my photos couldn't be seen?


When we click on your pics on a selected post, we can view those and all your pics on following posts, right up to your last post. Personally I'm finding this whole new site re-design difficult to navigate, but I haven't been on for quite some time so need to suss it out. Loving following you travels Jean, lots of familiar sights. Keep them coming!


----------



## raynipper

Came across this little chuffer while waking along a disused railway track.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> Came across this little chuffer while waking along a disused railway track.
> 
> Ray.


Love it Ray! That's given the builder a great deal of satisfaction I'm sure and will give so many a lot of pleasure as they pass.

Was speaking to a Dutch neighbour n they were supposed to be on an England/Wales/Ireland/Scotland tour. They crossed into Dover n were almost strip searched, having to take their bikes n a whole lot more out of the van (which is just like a works white van and therein may lie the problem). Then they discovered there are no Aires or similar only very expensive campsites. Then there was no outside dining (which surprised me cos in Belfast we've almost gone continental). So that was it, they turned for Portsmouth n came to France instead. 

I'd a bit of a rush this morning - hadn't decided where I was going, had slept in n found myself raising the barrier to leave with just 8 mins to go! I'm not used to this stress 😂

Anyway, came on to a municipal aire in Rochefort. Couldn't understand why I'd not seen any adverts for cheese then realised that would be Roquefort! 

Had lunch in a Japanese restaurant while waiting for the TO to open. The town is most definitely not what I think of as French, tho I seem to remember saying the same about some other northern town. But interesting nevertheless. I've paid for a couple of nights so I can investigate the naval quarter tomorrow. I came back to find myself overwhelmed by Rapidos - 2 either side and 1 facing. 

Temperature has dropped - I had my fleece AND my scarf on today. 

Sorry, was trying to do something with the thumbnail/full image options n seem to have messed that up!


----------



## JanHank

Nice big photos, I prefer them to the thumbnails that need to be expanded, lovely pictures Jean, never seen a striped giraffe before.


----------



## jiwawa

I spent another day in Rochefort so I could look at the old naval port area. They've a replica sailing ship that they now use as an adventure GO Ape sort of thing. There's another aire down near the boats but you'd have a lot of ropes clanging on masts during the night. Got chatting to a Breton lady while we waited an hour or so for all the in/out sailing traffic to pass and the bridge to be restored. She suggested I come to Port des Breques, so that's where I am today. Took the bike over to Ile Madame over the causeway - I'd have lost my false teeth if I had any! Then I walked along the shore to the town (very little there TBH but had a nice coffee n people-watching.) It's been hot! There's a very popular natural swimming pool and beach very close to the ACSI campsite.


----------



## jiwawa

Mmmm, aomething went wrong there - I'd 7 pics uploaded (tho there was an error msg when I came back to it to say Something went wrong, try again or contact admin. I could see the 7 pics so posted anyway - only got 2. Will try the others again.


----------



## jiwawa

Something isn't right about uploading - takes forever for a start, which it didn't do when the site 1st went live. MYbe it's cos I'm going directly to my folder.... 

That worked better, tho it's only 1 photo.


----------



## JanHank

jiwawa said:


> Something isn't right about uploading - takes forever for a start, which it didn't do when the site 1st went live. MYbe it's cos I'm going directly to my folder....
> 
> That worked better, tho it's only 1 photo.


You are not tapping the full picture or thumbnail choice Jean


----------



## JanHank

jiwawa said:


> Something isn't right about uploading - takes forever for a start, which it didn't do when the site 1st went live. MYbe it's cos I'm going directly to my folder....
> 
> That worked better, tho it's only 1 photo.


You are not tapping the full picture or thumbnail choice above Jean
Now I can't find how to delete, I expect you have covered it while I’m not paying attention.🙇


----------



## barryd

jiwawa said:


> Something isn't right about uploading - takes forever for a start, which it didn't do when the site 1st went live. MYbe it's cos I'm going directly to my folder....
> 
> That worked better, tho it's only 1 photo.


Looks like that photo is 3.9mb so multiple photos will take forever to load depending on what kind of connection you are on. I generally resize all mine before uploading. There are several ways to do that but it depends what device / computer you are using. There are various image resizers for Windows and probably other platforms also. How to Quickly Resize Multiple Images on Windows 10

Or / as well you could use postimg Postimages — free image hosting / image upload That will allow you resize on the fly and will give you a link to post single or multiple images straight onto the forum. If you download the postimg app its even easier. If I have say four photographs to upload. Ill just highlight them all, right click and resize them to a much smaller size, then ill just highlight the new resized images and send them to postimg which then gives me four URL links to post straight to the forum.

Example. This took me less than a minute to post.


----------



## jiwawa

Thanks Barry for the info - it all sounds like too much effort on the phone but maybe I'll get round to trying it later.

Meanwhile I've moved on to Ste Flaive des Loups - mainly cos it's about half the distance to St Nazaire where I hope to be tomorrow. There's not much happening in the village (in fact, there's not much in the village!) but it's a beautiful aire, on grass in amongst the trees. €5 if you stay overnight. There were a few when I arrived but they must've just been lunchers. Sun's hot but there's a cool breeze. I hit quite a lot of traffic n jams today and there are loads of MHs on the road - how dare they?!

I don't get the option to choose thumbnail or other when I go directly to the gallery. Nor when using the paperclip today.... Ah, the option comes up only after the 1st has uploaded. Eh, I don't know...


----------



## jiwawa

The day before yesterday I was in St Nazaire, on the aire right beside the submarine pens. Along the seafront there are loads of photographs on billboards showing the development of the SS France in the late 50s and it was absolutely fascinating. Next morning I went to see the new cruise ship being built. I was totally fascinated by it. 

The Submarine Museum was very interesting with an audio in English but I found it very hard to hear because there was background 'atmospheric' noise all the time. I'm absolutely sure I would hate to go out to sea in a submarine. 

Next I came to Vannes - what a lovely place, old fashioned buildings, beautiful port, loads of money sitting on the water. I was parked just at the roadside which was grand. 

I saw a place called Broons on the map and I just had to come - if you weren't born in Scotland Google Broons and Sunday Post. The aire is lovely, just €6 plus tourist tax and an extra €2 to access showers, toilets, wash basins, washing up sinks and taking on water etc. The local village is quite small but nice to dander around. They have an incredibly large market (for the size of the town) on a Wed morning. 

These photos are St Nazaire.


































Which is better - the smaller pics or larger?


----------



## jiwawa

Some more from St Nazaire (sorry about the duplication)


----------



## jiwawa

These from Vannes


----------



## raynipper

Brilliant Jean. I learn more from you than our visit many years ago.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

And some from Broons


----------



## jiwawa

There should have been a few more from Broons but I'd problems uploading then I'd forgotten to put any words in so it wouldn't upload, then it lost the images already attached.... Grrrr!! Time for bed!


----------



## jiwawa

And a few more from Broons - had problems last night with poor connection. There has to be something wrong with the photo upload - today I have full 4g connection but it's still taking an age to upload a single photo. I'm using the paperclip as the other is a lot worse. Ah, it must've heard me n has speeded up!


----------



## jiwawa

Yesterday I was at Jullouville on the southern Normandy coast.


----------



## jiwawa

And they got lost again!


----------



## jiwawa

And today I came to St Lô, heading for official MH parking but the last roundabout was blocked for the start of a marathon. And of course TT doesn't know this n just wants to keep sending you back to that same roundabout. I had to be very firm n just ignore her n pick what I thought was a different way round. En route I saw a large parking area beside the cemetery. It has a nice green outlook and was a 10min walk into the old town. Had a wander round there today n will stay tomorrow to visit the horse breeding/training school which is close and apparently free. Then in the evening I hope to move up to Ste Mère Église for an overnight as they're having parachute jumps n parades on Sunday 🤞


----------



## raynipper

We have been to St Lo dozens of times and not seen the history or horsey statues as you have Jean.
We go there to the main Prefecture for bureaucratic purposes and get out quick.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

It's worth a wander Ray - next time!


----------



## jiwawa

I went to see the horse breeding/training place. It's a very impressive set of buildings and if you were director you lived in the mini-château onsite. It was lovely to see the horses - you can just wander around which seemed odd to me as there must be a few hundred thousand pounds worth on 4 legs even if none is particularly famous - tho one was, Mylord Carthago! But I became more agitated as I learned more. Most of them are in stalls that would be about their own length times 1.3-1.5 times their length. Very little space to spend most of your day. There was a circular exerciser, a bit like a horizontal hamster wheel where the horse was slotted into a unit on the circumference with a rubberised curtain behind and in front of him, and the space being about 3 times his length. When the wheel moved the curtain behind encouraged him to walk on. Apparently they get half an hour a day on that - big deal! But the handlers seemed to think this was great exercise. And they can't even see any of the other horses on the wheel. What a life! I think the emphasis is on breeding so maybe each horse is only there short term. A method they're using more and more is to take the embryo from the natural mother and implant in a surrogate - that allows the natural mother to continue with her glittering career (making money for her owner) while actually producing several embryos in the space of the 11 months it would take to bring an embryo to term. So money made all round for the owners. I feel quite sick just typing that. 

Very poor internet so I'll post pics tomorrow. Came up to Ste Mère Église this evening - official aire closed to MHs. So on to my 2nd choice - no entry to the sports field. However I did find a sufficient space on the roadside with few other vans. Had a look round - it seems a bit depressed but maybe I'm just in bad form. Can't get over all the boys in uniform smoking n drinking. I'm used to the former (or maybe that's just Spain?) but I don't think our boys would be allowed to do that?


----------



## jiwawa

I've had a really great couple of days at Ste Mère Église (so thanks for the heads up Ray!) - lots of 40's military vehicles driving around and on display; an exhibition of the various tent areas from the war - Red Cross, flying ops, NAAFI, mess area, shower, chaplaincy.... Parades with still a number of veterans, mostly in wheelchairs but some gaily abandoned, bands, entertainment, lots of street food n drink. Fantastic atmosphere with a good many people dressed in 40's military gear, also quite a few 40's civilians. This morning I walked to the Iron Mike Memorial for a service of thanksgiving - some poignant stories told. 

I've come on to Ray n Prue's (raynipper) and was greeted by a cottage adorned in all the red, white n blue bunting you could wish for! They had a party on the lawn to celebrate both the Platinum Jubilee and the D-day landings. Enjoyed a cuppa (and some of Prue's delicious cake!) and a catchup - doesn't seem like 6 months!


----------



## HermanHymer

I remember being there a few years ago and saw the same French celebrations in the area. Fascinating! Buy dont recall the Nippers getting the bunting out for me , but a warm welcome nonetheless so NOT complaining. wink wink. (Where's the winkie smiley gone?)


----------



## HermanHymer

Are you going further south Jean?


----------



## patp

Oh Jean - those poor horses  Used and abused comes to mind. A friend in our village recently bought an Andalusian Horse from Spain. It died shortly after it arrived, and she traced back that it had always been stalled with metal edges all around the stall to stop it from crib biting and wind sucking which horses do when they are stressed. Sadly, being stabled in an all wooden loose box, and then turned out to grass in a paddock, was a stress too far after its awful life and it died from colic.


----------



## jiwawa

HermanHymer said:


> Are you going further south Jean?


Unfortunately not Viv, this is my last full day in France 😒 But it's been a terrific trip. 

Walked to the nearest hamlet and enjoyed a coffee then Ray, Prue n I went out for a very nice lunch. I've booked the Cité de la Mer exhibition for tomorrow morning so I'll need to get my skates on. I've noticed it at the port over the years when arriving or leaving n always said 'Next time'.


----------



## patp

Enjoy! Hope the journey home goes well. Thank your lucky stars you are not flying!


----------



## raynipper

And going before the storm hits friday.!

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

The Cité de la Mer was well worth the visit. The bit I appreciated most was a moving timeline of the Titanic's journey across the Atlantic with the point of view being the bow of the ship.

The ferry home was grand. A bit queasy in the evening and a little rough overnight but I was grand. Getting off the boat seems to take longer these days - we were a full hour from the call to vehicles to actually getting on the road. It's just a couple of hours from Dublin to Belfast tho the weather was pretty dire - grey, driech n miserable tho it was dry by the time I arrived. 

An interesting thing - on the drive up I'd several episodes of feeling travel sick.... I used to suffer very badly as a child but I've never had a problem behind the wheel. I hope it's not going to start again 😒

I filled up with diesel at Auchan, €2.06, to discover it was cheaper in Ireland! 

So that's me done for another wee while. It was a really good trip with lots to see n do and so many places that were new to me. And there's a lot more out there!

Proof positive that I was at Ray's -


----------



## GMJ

I'm glad you had a nice trip Jean. Just the mountain of post to deal with now then


----------



## jiwawa

GMJ said:


> I'm glad you had a nice trip Jean. Just the mountain of post to deal with now then


It's wild! I've at least looked at all the letters but there's still the massive pile of magazines n advertising bumf. That can wait.


----------



## jiwawa

My Google maps summary of the trip. I still have to work out average mpg (or even litres per hundred km as I'm starting to think. So much easier (I'm around 10l/100km so if I've 500km to go I know I need 50l) My MH is in km so very much easier to think that way.


----------



## JanHank

I couldn’t be bothered with all that Jean, I like to know how many km. I have covered, but the amount of diesel I used is of no interest to me, what I use is what I need. I try not to let the tank get too low. 
As I was writing that Jürgen asked how much gas have I used over the years 😱 absolutely no idea Jürgen I don’t know how much I use each year let alone since we bought the Navajo.


----------



## raynipper

I'm with Jean on this as I find it very interesting........

Manage Settings​









Your May places

2
Countries/Regions​13
Cities​23
Places​​1 new​8 new​


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> I'm with Jean on this as I find it very interesting........
> 
> Manage Settings​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your May places
> 
> 2
> Countries/Regions​13
> Cities​23
> Places​​1 new​8 new​


Yes Raymond I know that’s a super way of keeping a record of where you have been, I don’t have the patience for that so a few months later have probably forgotten where I went. Trouble with me is, I also forget how to do it, Alan (Gretchibald) did tell me, I can probably do it on the computer at home, but not on iPad or phone. Have to wait until I am home, it will give me something to do when the nights draw in.
My memories are mostly on video, we looked at one last night, the first year we met Heike, she and I were lovely shapes …then 😒. She’s still in good shape, but so was I at her age.☺


----------



## jiwawa

If my figures are correct then I've done 5130km using 484.58 litres giving 9.45l/100km or 29.89mpg. I'd have liked to have got the 30mpg - maybe next time. And that was up n down the Alps but no motorway (that's untrue, there was quite a bit in UK but that was a short part of the trip) and few 'fast roads'. Cost, just under £800 for diesel. 

Regarding gas, I'm not full ATM but I reckon I've used c.120 litres costing about £87. That was with 19 nights on electricity, 65 not. 

I think I'm quite pleased with that.


----------



## GMJ

I let the trip computer on the MH keep the mileage for me and give me an mpg figure. I set it at the start of each trip. For me, that's close enough. 

In terms of places we have been to, I write a daily diary when away in the MH. This, together with our photos (which are date stamped and which we get printed) provides us with a hard copy annual record of our years motorhoming.

If nothing else it allows us to look back on places we have been in years to come and also acts as an aide memoir in case we forget/argue/discuss about where we have been/what year we went etc. 

One day - who knows - even our son or grand children may sit down and read about our travels.


----------

